# IBS and me.



## Katrina (Jan 13, 2005)

I was diagonosed with IBS in 1991.I had the flu for about three weeks and lost a lot of wieght before they figure d my problem was more than just the flu.After my diagnosis the hospital sent me home with two things. One was a dietician conference on increasing fibre and how to read labels and the other was some very strong tranquilizers.The tranquilizer did not help the stomach much but helped the pain big time but after a few days of walking around totally zombied out I quit them. Then I went through a bout of feeling sorry for myself and turned to the hand out the dietician gave.You would of loved this handout..basically there was not much I could eat. It was all triggers.not allowed..smoking ( still smoke/should quit I know but my only stress relief) Fatty /greasy foods.Coffee.Chocolate.Spicy foods. Jams.Peppermint.Donuts.WhiteBread and the list went on. The basic idea was to illiminate anything that was hard on the digestive system..or a stimulant.The diet actually worked really well and then I slowly added food back into it to figure out what my trigger foods were.My main trigger foods are soda pops especially colas..greasy/fatty foods..how I long for a greasy burger off a barbecue but everytime I do I remember while bent over in a corner why I can not..whitebread( this was explained to me the white bread does not absorb moisture, while whole wheat does and becomes heavy forcing the muscles to act normal) I hate wholewheat/all grain bread but I get along with 60% whole wheat.Peppermint and spicy foods ( chicken wings/chili) Coffee I can handle if I am healthy but if I am having a bout then I need to stay away from it.Msg and Sulfites in food are also triggers for me.This of course helped with the symptoms but I still had problems, but at least I could function and I managed to put some wieght back on although I could of and actually still could use more.A few years ago I had to go to a drop in clinic because my boss insisted as I was kneeled over and nausiated. I was given a prescription for Buscopan..I tell you this is my favorite drug when it comes to cramping. And good for short term use.My family doctor getting mad with my flucuating wieght also decided I should get the flu shot. I have had it for the last 5 years and have not lost wieght since. ( except for now) I tell you I get the flu and I projectile vomit huge time..I have tried Dicetel/Zelnorm along with a few other drugs and combinations of..I was on Zelnorm for 10 weeks and it did help a little.. I was good for about 6 months after..But I have been doing really good for the last couple of years I still end up with increased frequency just before my monthy cycle starts and C during most of my cycle but other than that I can say I have had no missed days at work. No laying on the bathroom floor because I am too cramped to bend up to the toilet and no days of sitting on the toilet with the bucket between my knees because it was coming up both ways.What I found works is avoiding my trigger foods.Eating 3 meals a day including 2 snacks regardless how I feel.Buscopan( works great if you forget what your trigger food does to you ) The flu shot ( any illness can send your IBS crazy) Did I mention forcing yourself to eat, I eat a peanutbutter sandwich on wholewheat if I feel like mt stomach is acting up or I am coming down with something.


----------

